# Turnip Greens



## veggiewhisperer

So, this is my first time posting pics on the forum. Pictured below is my daughter picking tender turnip greens that she planted all be herself. She loves to eat them fresh out of the garden! If you look closely, there is a strawberry plant on the same table and a broccoli seedling in the background.


----------



## Errol

Hey veggiewhisperer, she really looks cute there and I know she is so proud! It is good to start children in gardening and growing things. This way they get an early start in gardening and how things grow from seed to muturity, . you have done a great job!


----------



## Errol

also thank you for a great pic, wasn't hard at all was it?


----------

